# Perfomance upgrade chip?



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there any type of programmer out there for carburated bikes? Only reason I ask is because I helped my boy install a HMF optimizer on his 09 750i and all I can say is WOW!

Just curious about how much if any difference you would see on a carburated brute with a chip.....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The moose module is a plug and play like a chip... Also the dynatek CDI... If u do the CDI u might need to rejet also... The dyna gives more performance and cost about twice as much as the module...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dynatek is the way to go for carb brutes, worth the price


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What country boy said....the Dynatek CDI is the best mod I added to my Brute.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

:beerchug:moose ! i love mine !


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Dynatek FTW !!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been running a Dynatek sence...well..2006.. with no problems. Well worth the cost. I hear the Moose Module is a very good product too.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i had both and have to say they both make a difference but the CDI is the way to go. you will get more of the wow factor from it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...the Dynatek will give you more overall.


----------



## Brute09650i (Dec 1, 2010)

I know someone mentioned jetting previously...is that true? What exactly does the CDI do? Is it timing advance? among other things I assume...

TIA


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes it advances the whole timing curve, and does away with the reverse limiter and the belt limp mode.. Makes ALOT of difference, like night and day. In my opinion, dollar for dollar it's the best mod you can do to it.. And yes you will have to rejet it to get all the performance out of it.. Best thing is to get a wideband tune.. You won't be disappointed.:rev1:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A few have had to rejet and some have had to do nothing. The bulk of the Dynatek users have only had to up their pilots from 38s to 40s (I did) and shim the needles in the CVs anywhere from 10 to 40 thousands (I had to do that too).


----------



## Bad idea boys (Apr 6, 2009)

Dynatek a pipe and jets will really unlesh a bunch of power on the carb bikes i think they are actually quicker than fuel injected bikes


----------



## Brute09650i (Dec 1, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> A few have had to rejet and some have had to do nothing. The bulk of the Dynatek users have only had to up their pilots from 38s to 40s (I did) and shim the needles in the CVs anywhere from 10 to 40 thousands (I had to do that too).


How would you know? I mean what are the obvious signs you would need jetting after installing the CDI. Not familiar with tuning with carbs at all...lol


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I put the Dynatek in my 2009 650i and it was a very noticeable improvement. Mine seems to run a bit rich when idling but to me it is not worth the rejetting. I do not know how tempurature would affect the jetting but up here I tend to ride in cooler/very cold temps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute09650i said:


> How would you know? I mean what are the obvious signs you would need jetting after installing the CDI. Not familiar with tuning with carbs at all...lol


The extra advance makes them run leaner...both on the slow or pilot circut and the main. Usualy not enough on the main to go a full size up, but enough to raise the needle a bit. And on the slow or pilot, for the 750s who only have the 38s -V- the 650s that already have the 40s that lean too far by the time the mains start you get a poping or surging. Leaning signs...you know...poping, some backfireing on decell..normal stuff.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Brute09650i said:


> How would you know? I mean what are the obvious signs you would need jetting after installing the CDI. Not familiar with tuning with carbs at all...lol


best way to tell is to pull the spark plugs after riding and see what color they are... if they are dark brown or black, it's running too rich... if they are grey or white, then it's lean... you want to look for a light tan color... 

other signs are backfiring or spitting/sputtering when given throttle... if you have snorkels, you can cover up part of the intake snorkel and observe whether the condition improves or worsens to determine if it's lean or rich.. if lean it will improve, if rich, it will worsen... if it's rich, you can pull the cover off the airbox to get more air and it should improve...

hope this helps! :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Tinker said:


> I put the Dynatek in my 2009 650i and it was a very noticeable improvement. Mine seems to run a bit rich when idling but to me it is not worth the rejetting. I do not know how tempurature would affect the jetting but up here I tend to ride in cooler/very cold temps.


I believe cooler temps tend to lean out the a/f mixture a little... because cooler air is less dense, it can flow better... 

my bike runs a little rich during the summer, but in the winter it runs like a banshee!! LOL


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

i just instald a dyna cdi all i can say is wow wtf where did that come from best mod by far atv galxy right around 160 to my door well worth every penny i love it just hang on an giver im now looking at a pipe an jetting to unleash the beast i know is in there


----------



## KEVIN24 (Aug 4, 2010)

i have snorkels and jet kit done I dont have the numbers to the jets but i have a dyna cdi on the way do you think Im going to have to rejet


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If you have snorkles and putting a cdi on it you will probably have to rejet again to get all the performance out of it..


----------

